# Auto tranny?!?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm looking for info regarding how the auto tranny in the new Altimas perform with the 3.5 engine. I know, I know, autos are for wimps, but it's about convenience (with two kids and all). I've had a few decent cars with sticks (Acura Integra GS-R), but am looking into a performance sedan and like what I see so far in the Altima. So, does the auto behave well or what (shift points, etc.) and are there any aftermarket goodies for it?

Thanks all.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The Automatic works great. The gated shifter is a nice feature, and you can drive it like a stick... Starting in first and then go through the gears.

No aftermarket parts yet, but at WOT, the shift points are well below redline. Manually "shifting" the car really helps if speed is the goal.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *The Automatic works great. The gated shifter is a nice feature, and you can drive it like a stick... Starting in first and then go through the gears.
> 
> No aftermarket parts yet, but at WOT, the shift points are well below redline. Manually "shifting" the car really helps if speed is the goal. *


could not have said it better myself. The only problem I have with the auto is with the VQ35's torque and the sometimes odd shift behavior, it can be suprising to say the least when its wet out.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

The Auto Tranny.. is pretty good when you "manually"shift it. I've taken it to the track and ran a 15.2 when I just left it in D, and a 14.7 manually shifting. I've since added a CAI, and custom exhaust, and ran a 14.67.. but my car gets up and goes now..


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Also, I know of a shop near me that is doing VB mods, which will tighten the gearing and prevent a lot of the vagueness in our trannies. He told me it would cost about $350. And while he did say it would void your warranty, it wouldn't b/c the dealer would never open up the tranny to check. He was a former Lexus mechanic so I guess he knows what he's talking about in that aspect.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*auto tranny shift points*

the auto tranny shifts early cause the torque converter causes the torque to fall off like a rock at 6200 rpm. i mean it goes straight to zero. you are faster shifting at 6200 than at 6750.

the best starts are with half to 3/4 throttle as well.

i have dyno'ed my auto with mods (i/e/chip) and this is where you want to shift.

the gear ratios are close enough that, for example, 6700 rpm will do you less good than say about 4200 rpm in the next gear.

my best time was 14.9 in the quarter on a 100 degree night at 1500 ft altitude.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: auto tranny shift points*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *the auto tranny shifts early cause the torque converter causes the torque to fall off like a rock at 6200 rpm. i mean it goes straight to zero. you are faster shifting at 6200 than at 6750.
> 
> the best starts are with half to 3/4 throttle as well.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Snolden.. your sig gave it away..


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*not invited*

sorry, i wasn't officially invited so I figured I would change my screen name to protect ohtwo-er the person that invited me.

haha


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: not invited*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *sorry, i wasn't officially invited so I figured I would change my screen name to protect ohtwo-er the person that invited me.
> 
> haha *


he is the official "inviter" ....he didnt tell you that? Ruben your FIRED!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

you misspelled "fried". it must not be fired b/c i don't want his job, mano!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I left it in "D" and it went [email protected] or 77 1/8th. I am not sure what that equates to in 1/4, but the 'local' track is actually 1000ft and it went [email protected] I just pulled the stock paper (really dirty) filter out and that was all that was done to the car.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Frank02L said:


> *I left it in "D" and it went [email protected] or 77 1/8th. I am not sure what that equates to in 1/4, but the 'local' track is actually 1000ft and it went [email protected] I just pulled the stock paper (really dirty) filter out and that was all that was done to the car. *


Wonder if there is a calculator out there that can convert that number....?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

DONT' DO THAT. I KILLED TWO MAFS ALREADY FROM DIRT AND WATER (NOT OIL). THE MAF IS JUST A WIRE AND CAN BE HURT EASILY.

Sooner or later, nissan will catch on and make somebody pay to replace the MAF. please don't let this happen to you


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*yes ruben*

using virtual engine calculator (free download 1.8M

a 3000 pound car with a 213 hp engine will run 

[email protected]
extrapolated to 

[email protected]

the numbers above are good numbers for assumptions


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, there is a "rough" factor that converts 1000ft to 1320 ETs, but I have no MPH conversion. (.835)
12.21/.835=14.62

Only for 1 pass, only at the track. Not like I run around without a filter all the time. Also, my 1/8th mph was higher than what you used as an "extrapolation".


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: yes ruben*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *using virtual engine calculator (free download 1.8M
> 
> a 3000 pound car with a 213 hp engine will run
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Finally...Willy is in the forum....My auto shifts very slow and not firm at all. Probably the worst auto tranny I have ever driven. If this car had the shifts of my 92 Prelude it would be awsome


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I want to drive an Auto. I never did test driveone of them. Hey I can go to the dealer and trade in my wrecked 5 gear! No I could never do that. some paint and im all good!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Finally...Willy is in the forum....My auto shifts very slow and not firm at all. Probably the worst auto tranny I have ever driven. If this car had the shifts of my 92 Prelude it would be awsome *


Willy welcome aboard..  Do you manually shift, or do you just leave it in D?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

I blew the doors of RATWAYNE tonight, in the rain, with my Michelin rain tires.
Of course he may have another story, but don't believe it. I spanked him bad. 
He should be joining us soon.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I blew the doors of RATWAYNE tonight, in the rain, with my Michelin rain tires.
> Of course he may have another story, but don't believe it. I spanked him bad.
> He should be joining us soon. *


BUUUAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

The stockers SUCK in the rain...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Willy welcome aboard..  Do you manually shift, or do you just leave it in D? *


I let it do the shifting. My Bonnieville shifts so much harder than the alti...it looses a lot of time getting into the next gear


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*hey willy try this*

run it up to about 6500 at WOT in "1", leave your foot on the gas and then kick it over to "2"

that will get you a nice "hard" shift. this takes advantage of the limiter. the tranny waits about a 1/2 sec to shift and that SHOULD have you shift right at the limiter

it doesn't make it any faster b/c the auto tranny is pretty well optimized as frank found out.

i still prefer to shift myself


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: hey willy try this*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *run it up to about 6500 at WOT in "1", leave your foot on the gas and then kick it over to "2"
> 
> that will get you a nice "hard" shift. this takes advantage of the limiter. the tranny waits about a 1/2 sec to shift and that SHOULD have you shift right at the limiter
> 
> ...


All well and good, but I got an automatic so I do not have to shift. I am sure that it can be adjusted...Maybe Willy needs a shift kit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't shift too much in my auto. I gotta get used to the gated shifter going from 1 to D. Feels kinda weird..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I have no problem with gate shifter. Auto works fine but watch the torque. I`m getting used to it pushing 19K miles.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I blew the doors of RATWAYNE tonight, in the rain, with my Michelin rain tires.
> Of course he may have another story, but don't believe it. I spanked him bad.
> He should be joining us soon. *


Almost missed this. Soooo, any comment, loser?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Lizzy where you from in IL?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Lizzy where you from in IL? *


Hey Buddy....Don't you hittin on my girl...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Hey Buddy....Don't you hittin on my girl... *


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

wtf does sortanewbie mean?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

your not a newbie but not quite an enthusiast! LOL


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *wtf does sortanewbie mean? *


Don't fret, I just realized I've become an enthusiast and I only have 26 posts, so you won't be that for long.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *wtf does sortanewbie mean? *



only 10 more posts to go.. c'mon you can do it..


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

what me? a postwhore? i couldn't do that. oh snap, i just did it.

f*** d*** s***


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I thought we left all that? Bullshit still prevails therefore we are ED. Lets rise above OK?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I thought we left all that? Bullshit still prevails therefore we are ED. Lets rise above OK? *


???


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *wtf does sortanewbie mean? *


In the Middle I guess, do a few more posts and it should change?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

the auto shifts smooth but would be a whole hell of lot better if it were a 5 speed auto. other than that you can really rost your tires for an auto.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

*Downshifting...*

Didn't want to make a new thread and be told to "search" so... I hope someone will still look at this thread. hahaha

There's only upshifting being stated here... What about downshifting?

I know for most of the older automatic trannys (non-gated), 1st gear is pretty much off limits for downshifting cause it's such a short gear compared to 2nd. Though, it can be done but it'll be a massive jolt on the car.

Is the Automatic Gated Shifter on the Altima, built to act as a tiptronic/sportmatic/etc unit?

And can you downshift from 4th-3rd-2nd-1st smoothly or just 4th-3rd-2nd smoothy?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> .
> 
> Is the Automatic Gated Shifter on the Altima, built to act as a tiptronic/sportmatic/etc unit?
> 
> ...


----------



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Auto Tranny sucks.*

To get back on topic...

I have the 2002 3.5 SE with Auto, and i think the shifting of the auto tranny is CRAPPY...

I had a 1969 dodge coronet that had a 318 and a 3 speed auto transmission that only had 210 HP and it would snap your neck back when it shifted. 

The Altima lacks that snap in the Auto in my opinion. It needs some kind of shift kit to perform as a "sport sedan" should (IMO).

:thumbdwn: 

Maybe i'm just living in the past, but if you think the stock tranny is good, you are either too slow or too young to know a good shift.

Oh well.

T


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Maxima owners have installed shift kits or torque converters to improve shifting. I don't know of any Altima owners that have done this yet.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Maxima owners have installed shift kits or torque converters to improve shifting. I don't know of any Altima owners that have done this yet.



I know I would love one..My tranny is a big puss


----------



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

I have an '04 auto Alty 3.5. I think the auto is a pretty good tranny myself. If left in D, it shifts very smooth, which is good sometimes if you just want to cruise or whatever. I have found that if manually shifted, it's a whole different car. I have chirped into 2nd more than a couple of times on the street (not at the track) and it's much more fun to drive that way. My car is bone stock and my best ET is in sig.



Jon


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dayum... nice times... I wish I kept mine.


----------

